# English Tv In Spain



## big bill

Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get english tv in spain, i am moving in to my appartment in a few weeks and need to get english tv fitted ie sky can any one tell me how easy it is to get and just how much it will cost also a good honest person who will install it for me.
we are in benalmadena from 5th june and would like it installed asap, all advise welcome.

thanks 
BILL


----------



## jojo

big bill said:


> Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get english tv in spain, i am moving in to my appartment in a few weeks and need to get english tv fitted ie sky can any one tell me how easy it is to get and just how much it will cost also a good honest person who will install it for me.
> we are in benalmadena from 5th june and would like it installed asap, all advise welcome.
> 
> thanks
> BILL



I didnt really get too involved in ours, but I know we had to have a much bigger dish than the one already at our house and we brought a sky box and card with us. I think the dish and putting it up cost around 200€ ?? I ythink there are some Sat guys who visit the forum who can give you the details and correct info

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

big bill said:


> Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get english tv in spain, i am moving in to my appartment in a few weeks and need to get english tv fitted ie sky can any one tell me how easy it is to get and just how much it will cost also a good honest person who will install it for me.
> we are in benalmadena from 5th june and would like it installed asap, all advise welcome.
> 
> thanks
> BILL


Firstly Bill, SKY cannot broadcast in Spain legally. However that doesnt stop us receiving it.

If you have a current contract with SKY then keep it, but dont keep multiroom and dont tell them you are leaving the UK. Bring your box, bring your card, use an address of a friend in the UK and then buy a new dish when you get here. As a rule of thumb the further South you go the bigger the dish you will need. We have a 1.8 here, you may need a 2.4. This will cost you between €400 - €750 depending on quality.

Alternatively it is possible to get a SKY card here but its a bit iffy as they get registered to a UK address and SKY are just reissueing them all.

Alternatively you will be able to get a complete freeview set up from an installer here, but I have to admit I dont know cost or channels. In theory you should be able to get all non SKY pay channels without a subscription on a SKY box, so Ive heard


----------



## Chica

It's very easy to get satelite TV here big bill. However, if you do not have a Sky box then it can be expensive. We paid €250 with a card for ours then fitting the dish was about €200 on top. 

There are many people advertising in the local rags and mag's. I can't recommend anyone in your area as I don't know it. 

IMHO I don't think it is worth buying the card. As I said I bought one (€30) then Skye changed their software package so it no longer works. I am only missing a few free to view channels.


----------



## sat

big bill said:


> Can anyone tell me how easy it is to get english tv in spain, i am moving in to my appartment in a few weeks and need to get english tv fitted ie sky can any one tell me how easy it is to get and just how much it will cost also a good honest person who will install it for me.
> we are in benalmadena from 5th june and would like it installed asap, all advise welcome.
> thanks
> BILL


English TV:
There are a few ways.
The best, most direct ois via your own (or community) satellite dish and receiver.
There are a few "rebroadcasters" that use relays to transmit some channels, but these have had some "poor" press with a few of the companies being "visited" and close by the GC for various reasons.
Internet - it tricky as you cannot really watch UK TV outside the UK, unless you find a way around the "IP address" checks.
Yes Strav s correct - in many areas a 1.8 or 2.4 m dish is requried for reception of BBC ITV and C4. These are free to air and require no subscription or viewing card.
You can go for a smaller dish, and not get BBC ITV etc. Many of the sky subscription channels are receivable on a 80 - 1m dish for example. Best to arrange a Sky card at a UK address "you can control" before you leave should you with to have Sky SUb channels.
There are a few good honest relaibale installers around - you just have to find them - but with the recent rebroadcaster closedown many new satellite installer companies have sprung up "jumping on the bandwagon". best go for references / recommendation from your neighbours.
also, if you are in appartments, you will need to get permission from the community / president for a dish. 
you may find the appartment may have a community big dish, and you may just have to "hook up to it" with a receiver to get some UK channels.

Hope this help or at least give you some food for thought.


----------



## sheilaw

I have a subscription through an 'agent' they are saying that to replace the new card when it comes (incidentally any idea when?.) that the uk agent wants to charge 130 pounds per year to administer it. Anybody heard of this before? I think it iniquitous as they are obviously getting commisson on what i am paying every month. I am paying sub.because I only have a small dish - i have a spare box in the cupboard, what's to stop me taking it back to uk, getting it set up at an address and bringing it back here, cancelling my agent sub? any help much appreciated. As i say, i dont mind paying sub but this is a rip off.


----------



## jojo

sheilaw said:


> I have a subscription through an 'agent' they are saying that to replace the new card when it comes (incidentally any idea when?.) that the uk agent wants to charge 130 pounds per year to administer it. Anybody heard of this before? I think it iniquitous as they are obviously getting commisson on what i am paying every month. I am paying sub.because I only have a small dish - i have a spare box in the cupboard, what's to stop me taking it back to uk, getting it set up at an address and bringing it back here, cancelling my agent sub? any help much appreciated. As i say, i dont mind paying sub but this is a rip off.



I dont know much and I´m sure they´ll be some more expert advise coming on here, but for the life of me I personally cant understand the need to use an agent at all. As Strav says, to recieve sky TV in Spain isnt legal, so therefore is this "agent" legal???

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

sheilaw said:


> I have a subscription through an 'agent' they are saying that to replace the new card when it comes (incidentally any idea when?.) that the uk agent wants to charge 130 pounds per year to administer it. Anybody heard of this before? I think it iniquitous as they are obviously getting commisson on what i am paying every month. I am paying sub.because I only have a small dish - i have a spare box in the cupboard, what's to stop me taking it back to uk, getting it set up at an address and bringing it back here, cancelling my agent sub? any help much appreciated. As i say, i dont mind paying sub but this is a rip off.


Yes I've heard of that before.
Thats why its important, if you want full SKY, to keep your subscription running.

I think that if you take out a new subscription now you have to be connected to a phone line for 12 months, although I'm not sure if that applies if you just buy a card from SKY without the equipment. Sat will know for sure.


----------



## sat

sheilaw said:


> I have a subscription through an 'agent' they are saying that to replace the new card when it comes (incidentally any idea when?.) that the uk agent wants to charge 130 pounds per year to administer it. Anybody heard of this before? I think it iniquitous as they are obviously getting commisson on what i am paying every month. I am paying sub.because I only have a small dish - i have a spare box in the cupboard, what's to stop me taking it back to uk, getting it set up at an address and bringing it back here, cancelling my agent sub? any help much appreciated. As i say, i dont mind paying sub but this is a rip off.


many installers say you do not need your own UK address for a sky card...and so their card agent will provide one on your behalf. Thats what the yearly payment will be for, "borrowing the agents UK address". they will also sort out the new subscription card for you - which you should be getting in the next few weeks.

Many agents will take the "yearly fee" directly from your account...if you do not pay it then then will reduced your sky packages to one mix - usually the music channels - forcing you to contact them and to arrange payemnt of this "yearly fee".

the fees go from 150e to 200e per year.

if you arranged a sky card at a uk address "your control" then you are ok. this is what i help / advise my clients to do all the time...its alot better for the client epsecially "if i get hit by a bus" for example...or "disappear" like many installers do.

Similarly, with the Sky card change that is currently taking place, make sure you know who your installer / card agent is,and if they are still around and operating. if not then you could be in trouble, as you Direct Debit to Sky mat continue to run, and you do not have the new card. The agent will receive the new card on your behalf, and if he cannot contact the installer then he will have a card thay you are still paying for. Another reason for having the card at your own address.! You will know when your new card has been issued as you will see a "new card" message on your screen. if you cannot locate your installer / dealer best to cancel your DD with sky, wait a few weeks, then try and start up a new sky card



In the UK if you get a brand new sky install (dish and receiver) Sky subsidize the install and equipment and as part of this "discount" deal, you need to have the equipment connected to the phone line to make sure you do not "steal" their equipment. after 12 months then the equipment is yours (not the card, the card remains property of sky all the time)

so you can contact sky and ask for a card only, say you have all your own equipment, and you do not need t agree to the "discount agreement" part.

this does not apply to Sky multiroom deals.

and for reference, there are no "authorised Sky agents" or "authorised SKy Installers" in spain, as pointed out Sky UK do not operate outside the Uk. There may be "authorised satellite installers" (authorised by local or national spanish gvmt) who can install sky systems - which is totally different!

The agent in the UK supplying the cards mau be an Authorised Sky Agent (ASA), but his contract would be "dont supply cards outside the UK".

hope this helps...


----------



## srigofthedump

Hi guys Hope I am not hijacking a private post forum? Im new on here so hello to you all. Just downsized for cost reasons to a private aparment in benidorm (Evamar near outdoor market). Getting BBC1 ITV1 (uk northwest local news) and a bad CNN. TV seams to picj thes up on tunning UHF however many apartments are tourist run and these have access to al UK Tv channels but pay to viewthrough slot TV(1euro). The reception desk speak english but not willing to help. Any idea how I can tap into there community system to get access to other UK TV channels. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bobby1111

Hi i also live in spain i have uk tv with no big dish. i have BBc1,2,3 Itv1,2,3 channel 4 ,5 and around 20 other channels. i use a vpn it logs you in to a uk server so you can get it on line its very cheap cheaper than sky


----------



## jojo

bobby1111 said:


> Hi i also live in spain i have uk tv with no big dish. i have BBc1,2,3 Itv1,2,3 channel 4 ,5 and around 20 other channels. i use a vpn it logs you in to a uk server so you can get it on line its very cheap cheaper than sky


Surely sky or free sat is alot easier and much cheaper??. Do you mean VPN as in vitual private network???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## bobby1111

yes i do i have had a few but tis one is the best ive had


----------



## sheilaw

*tv in spain*



bobby1111 said:


> Hi i also live in spain i have uk tv with no big dish. i have BBc1,2,3 Itv1,2,3 channel 4 ,5 and around 20 other channels. i use a vpn it logs you in to a uk server so you can get it on line its very cheap cheaper than sky


thanks a lot, will give it a a go
thanks to everyone for replies, will do my homework and find out.


----------



## venetia

*English TV in Spain*

Hi Bill
We have been living in Spain now for nearly 18 months and use Superbeam. It costs just 16 euros per month and the reception is great - if I couldn't watch Corrie i'd be complaining!! lol.
They are situated in Quesada so why not give them a call and ask for Paula.
Best of luck 
Venetia


----------



## big bill

venetia said:


> Hi Bill
> We have been living in Spain now for nearly 18 months and use Superbeam. It costs just 16 euros per month and the reception is great - if I couldn't watch Corrie i'd be complaining!! lol.
> They are situated in Quesada so why not give them a call and ask for Paula.
> Best of luck
> Venetia


Thanks venetia
will our own freeview set top boxes work in spain if we take them with us ?


----------



## sat

big bill said:


> Thanks venetia
> will our own freeview set top boxes work in spain if we take them with us ?


possibly.
there are differences between freeview and tdt, which may cause the freeview boxes not to function correctly. freeview branded boxes are designed to work with the uk system, where as the tdt (spanish) are generally more generic digital tv receivers.

therefore you may find that your freeview box may not scan all the frequencies used in spain - ie channels 69. you may also find that your freeview boxes may not work correctly with the sound - freeview boxes generally tend to look for the audio flags of english, welsh and gaelic, where are in spain there are all sorts of audio tags (MUL, VO, QAA, DOS etc) and some freeview boxes may not be able to pick these alternate audio flags up.

it amy be worth while just getting boxes when over in Spain and you are sure you are getting the maximum from them.

hope this helps


----------



## Xose

*question for SAT*



sat said:


> possibly.
> there are differences between freeview and tdt, which may cause the freeview boxes not to function correctly. freeview branded boxes are designed to work with the uk system, where as the tdt (spanish) are generally more generic digital tv receivers.
> 
> therefore you may find that your freeview box may not scan all the frequencies used in spain - ie channels 69. you may also find that your freeview boxes may not work correctly with the sound - freeview boxes generally tend to look for the audio flags of english, welsh and gaelic, where are in spain there are all sorts of audio tags (MUL, VO, QAA, DOS etc) and some freeview boxes may not be able to pick these alternate audio flags up.
> 
> it amy be worth while just getting boxes when over in Spain and you are sure you are getting the maximum from them.
> 
> hope this helps


Hi SAT,
Do you know if UK TDT built in to TV's scan sequentially through the frequencies?

I ask because we will be getting a UK TV with built in TDT (long story) and wasn't sure if the frequency range scan will match the Spanish system. I know at 30€ a box it's not an issue, specially with the built in scart TDT's now, but it woluld be neater if the TV worked as is.

I guess the question is if TDT is controlled so that each country gets a frequency range or all TDT receivers work in all countries?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## sat

Xose said:


> Hi SAT,
> Do you know if UK TDT built in to TV's scan sequentially through the frequencies?
> 
> I ask because we will be getting a UK TV with built in TDT (long story) and wasn't sure if the frequency range scan will match the Spanish system. I know at 30€ a box it's not an issue, specially with the built in scart TDT's now, but it woluld be neater if the TV worked as is.
> 
> I guess the question is if TDT is controlled so that each country gets a frequency range or all TDT receivers work in all countries?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


The answer is...i dont know.
Many UK TVs only have the ability to scan the freeview frequencies only.
Some other tvs have freeview and generic digital tv tuners, and therefore should be able to scan for any digital terrestrial signals in any country.

All genertic digital tuners will have the ability to scan for all the normal digital frequencies...i think it is only the UK that does ont allow you to scan channel 69...all other eu countries have channels on there (uk being bloody difficult as usual!(

You may have to change the country settings in the menu options on your tv for Spain (or other country you want to reside in). Does your manual tell you?

Remember Freeview has its own programme guide and specialsoftware for interactive feature...many of these features may not be available on generic tuners as they will not have access tot he specially written freeview software. just like you cannot access the sky guide on a freesat (or generic) receiver..it is specifically for sky receivers.


----------



## Xose

sat said:


> The answer is...i dont know.
> Many UK TVs only have the ability to scan the freeview frequencies only.
> Some other tvs have freeview and generic digital tv tuners, and therefore should be able to scan for any digital terrestrial signals in any country.
> 
> All genertic digital tuners will have the ability to scan for all the normal digital frequencies...i think it is only the UK that does ont allow you to scan channel 69...all other eu countries have channels on there (uk being bloody difficult as usual!(
> 
> You may have to change the country settings in the menu options on your tv for Spain (or other country you want to reside in). Does your manual tell you?
> 
> Remember Freeview has its own programme guide and specialsoftware for interactive feature...many of these features may not be available on generic tuners as they will not have access tot he specially written freeview software. just like you cannot access the sky guide on a freesat (or generic) receiver..it is specifically for sky receivers.


OK, thanks SAT. I understand about EPG's being bespoke to each operator. Just wondered if TDT was a European standard or driven by the country. I have high hopes that the UK TDT will allow me to freely scan in Spain and bring with it whatever Audio and Video PID's are transmitted in the frequencies. I'll find out when I get the box in about a month.

Thanks again.


----------



## sat

Freesat is the name of the UK digital terrestrial service.
Television Digital Tereestrial (TDT) is the name of the Spanish digital terrestrial service
Télévision Numérique Terrestre (TNT) is the name of the French digital terrestrial service.
etc

As far as i am aware the digital terrestrial standards are pretty universal in europe, so a generic digital terrrestrial receiver bought in the UK will work ok in other EU countries.

It is just with certain branded receivers you may have trouble with - like Freeview. The majority of TDT (Spain) receivers are generic receivers and as yet there is not special TDT software for interactive or EPG programme guides - the Programme guides just use the receivers inbuilt EPG - and so they can be used in most EU countries. During scanning of the frequencies the receiver wil pick up all the available V and A PIDs so that should not be an issue.


----------



## mcginlay

*Sat TV In Spain*

Hi all

One of the problems with sat tv in Spain as has been said is the size of the dish. From Madrid down to the south it can be anything from 1.2m to 2m in size which is fine if you have a 4 bed villa with garden but in a small 2 bed flat it becomes more of a problem.

I use a VPN which gives me a UK and USA IP address so I can get BBC etc, my Sky Channels and all of the US shows also. By connecting my laptop to a Plasma with a HDMI cable and a good broadband connection I can watch pretty much anything for £9 a month plus a basic sky subscription.

It isn't as easy as having a sky remote to just change the channels but to be honest I'm going to Spain for a lifestyle change not to keep up with Corrie!

This option is certainly worthwhile for those people who only use their properties a couple of months a year and don't want to pay lots of monthly subscriptions.


----------



## los naranjos

*english tv*

were not allowed a satellite on our complex.Do you have any ideas how we could receive english tv with out one. Polaris world are offering us a decoder at a cost of 400euros.This is a rip off. At the moment it looks like it's the only way we will receive English tv is if we part with the 400euros?

Do you have any ideas how they are receiving English tv ? They must be getting it through sky and charging us a premium for banning dishes.

Los Noranjos


----------



## los naranjos

wHAT IS A VPN? wHY DID YOU SUBSCRIBE TO SKY?

]Hi all
:focus:



One of the problems with sat tv in Spain as has been said is the size of the dish. From Madrid down to the south it can be anything from 1.2m to 2m in size which is fine if you have a 4 bed villa with garden but in a small 2 bed flat it becomes more of a problem.

I use a VPN which gives me a UK and USA IP address so I can get BBC etc, my Sky Channels and all of the US shows also. By connecting my laptop to a Plasma with a HDMI cable and a good broadband connection I can watch pretty much anything for £9 a month plus a basic sky subscription.

It isn't as easy as having a sky remote to just change the channels but to be honest I'm going to Spain for a lifestyle change not to keep up with Corrie!

This option is certainly worthwhile for those people who only use their properties a couple of months a year and don't want to pay lots of monthly subscriptions.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stravinsky

Try sticking this on your pc. Its excellent
Dont know what it will look like when you connect to a TV though

FilmOn-TV watch live Television channels broadcasting TV on the Internet.


----------



## Tallulah

Stravinsky said:


> Try sticking this on your pc. Its excellent
> Dont know what it will look like when you connect to a TV though
> 
> FilmOn-TV watch live Television channels broadcasting TV on the Internet.


Strav,

Just asking a question on this on my OH's behalf. He has several of these types of packages, whereby tv streams that are free, such as Bloomberg, can be seen - but they all carry similar channels and none of the UK free to air terrestrials that one can pick up with a satellite dish (BBC1 CI being a classic). Does your package provide more than these? ie. BBC, ITV??

Many thanks,
Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky

It has 
BBC1
BBC2
ITV
Channel 4
Channel 5
SKY Sports
SKY Sports Neews
Zone Horror
and more
but take care there is playboy channel tacked on the end

BTW, its not my package just one that was recommended and for the moment is great. It is BETA at the moment so who knows if it will become subscription eventually




Tallulah said:


> Strav,
> 
> Just asking a question on this on my OH's behalf. He has several of these types of packages, whereby tv streams that are free, such as Bloomberg, can be seen - but they all carry similar channels and none of the UK free to air terrestrials that one can pick up with a satellite dish (BBC1 CI being a classic). Does your package provide more than these? ie. BBC, ITV??
> 
> Many thanks,
> Tallulah.x


----------



## Tallulah

Stravinsky said:


> but take care there is playboy channel tacked on the end


Oh he will be pleased!!! No worries, we were pretty gobsmacked at what can be found on some of the Spanish channels in the afternoon!!! 

Thanks, Tallulah.x


----------



## mcginlay

*TV*

Hi tallulah PM mw if you want ITV BBC etc for 6 euros a month no strings and certainly not dodgy i use now and it works perfectly every time


----------



## Tallulah

Stravinsky said:


> It has
> BBC1
> BBC2
> ITV
> Channel 4
> Channel 5
> SKY Sports
> SKY Sports Neews
> Zone Horror
> and more
> but take care there is playboy channel tacked on the end
> 
> BTW, its not my package just one that was recommended and for the moment is great. It is BETA at the moment so who knows if it will become subscription eventually



Stravinsky you little sweetie you!!! :hug: Couldn't wait for this, so got OH to download the package last night - brilliant only took a couple of minutes then I was up and running watching all kinds of crap on C4/ITV again!!!! You've made me a very happy bunny! Thank you!!

Hope it lasts for some time - although obviously with it being on BETA, when it goes live later this year, there will be probably be a subscription charge. But for now, YAY!!!!

Tally.xx


----------



## Stravinsky

Tallulah said:


> Stravinsky you little sweetie you!!! :hug: Couldn't wait for this, so got OH to download the package last night - brilliant only took a couple of minutes then I was up and running watching all kinds of crap on C4/ITV again!!!! You've made me a very happy bunny! Thank you!!
> 
> Hope it lasts for some time - although obviously with it being on BETA, when it goes live later this year, there will be probably be a subscription charge. But for now, YAY!!!!
> 
> Tally.xx


I actually think it would be worth paying a reasonable figure for. The main thing is, theres no interruptions. With a lot of these sites the pictures hang whilst it "reloads", whereas with this one its perfect, and you can get it full screen without the picture going pixelly

Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sat

it wont make a difference of you pay for it or not....

the bbc (and other uk broadcasters) will not hold the european rights for many of their programmes, and there they cannot transmit theser programmes around europe via the internet - hence the "you cannot view" message onthe iplayer for example.

therefore, filmon and all the other internet sites also cannot transmit these programmes on the internet either, unless they pay for the relevant rights, which could be more costly than the amount they would receive from subscriptions.

even many of these "legal" internet portal sites are acting illegally, even if they say things to the contrary. someone somewhere must be "converting" the tv signals from a sky or freeview or freesat receiver to "net streams" - which is illegal under copyright law if you do not have all the relevant copyright holders permission. the companies offering the "portal" may not be doing this, but they are reciving these stream from someone doing the conversion on their behalf.

i am not saying dont, but just be aware that these serives may go awol at any time, just like if you went for telmirco and were under the impression that all was legit...


----------



## Xose

sat said:


> it wont make a difference of you pay for it or not....
> 
> the bbc (and other uk broadcasters) will not hold the european rights for many of their programmes, and there they cannot transmit theser programmes around europe via the internet - hence the "you cannot view" message onthe iplayer for example.
> 
> therefore, filmon and all the other internet sites also cannot transmit these programmes on the internet either, unless they pay for the relevant rights, which could be more costly than the amount they would receive from subscriptions.
> 
> even many of these "legal" internet portal sites are acting illegally, even if they say things to the contrary. someone somewhere must be "converting" the tv signals from a sky or freeview or freesat receiver to "net streams" - which is illegal under copyright law if you do not have all the relevant copyright holders permission. the companies offering the "portal" may not be doing this, but they are reciving these stream from someone doing the conversion on their behalf.
> 
> i am not saying dont, but just be aware that these serives may go awol at any time, just like if you went for telmirco and were under the impression that all was legit...


I think the legal issues are so vast (specially when you consider Sat footprint over coverage etc.,) that this could be around for a long time to come. The only thing the ones that have dissapeared didn't have was legal muscle - check out Rupert Murdoch if in doubt.

If the thing goes crazy, and they shut down legal subscription proxy services, overshot Satellite footprints, Sky subscriptions to people who ain't there any more and own a pub in the South of Spain, 2m offset dishes with high gain LNB to people with a mount pointing at 28 East etc., etc., etc., to make cross border broadcasting impossible, then they might shut down the rich guys, but otherwise, I think this guy could be around for some time... being a billionaire coms business owner and all!

Here's hopin'

Xose


----------



## Stravinsky

Hey Sat, you make your living a lot of the time providing services for a broadcaster (SKY) that isn't licenced to broadcast in Spain 



sat said:


> it wont make a difference of you pay for it or not....
> 
> the bbc (and other uk broadcasters) will not hold the european rights for many of their programmes, and there they cannot transmit theser programmes around europe via the internet - hence the "you cannot view" message onthe iplayer for example.
> 
> therefore, filmon and all the other internet sites also cannot transmit these programmes on the internet either, unless they pay for the relevant rights, which could be more costly than the amount they would receive from subscriptions.
> 
> even many of these "legal" internet portal sites are acting illegally, even if they say things to the contrary. someone somewhere must be "converting" the tv signals from a sky or freeview or freesat receiver to "net streams" - which is illegal under copyright law if you do not have all the relevant copyright holders permission. the companies offering the "portal" may not be doing this, but they are reciving these stream from someone doing the conversion on their behalf.
> 
> i am not saying dont, but just be aware that these serives may go awol at any time, just like if you went for telmirco and were under the impression that all was legit...


----------



## sat

Xose said:


> I think the legal issues are so vast (specially when you consider Sat footprint over coverage etc.,) that this could be around for a long time to come. The only thing the ones that have dissapeared didn't have was legal muscle - check out Rupert Murdoch if in doubt.
> 
> If the thing goes crazy, and they shut down legal subscription proxy services, overshot Satellite footprints, Sky subscriptions to people who ain't there any more and own a pub in the South of Spain, 2m offset dishes with high gain LNB to people with a mount pointing at 28 East etc., etc., etc., to make cross border broadcasting impossible, then they might shut down the rich guys, but otherwise, I think this guy could be around for some time... being a billionaire coms business owner and all!
> 
> Here's hopin'
> 
> Xose


there are totally legal services, like zattoo, that have signed the agreements with the uk broadcsaters to stream thier channels, but again only in the correct "territories" - hence why you need a uk server / proxy to see the uk channels on zattoo.
if filmon have an official agreement with the broadcasters like zattoo do, then this agreement will stipulate "do not make access available outside the territories". if they continue to provide this service to all and sundry then it can be seen that they do not have an official contract with the broadcaters and therefore can be closed at any time, especially when the uk broadcasters lawyers get wind of it.

and as i mentioned before, if all broadcsaters paid for pan european rights then their channels would be able to be made available easily over europe, by satellite or the net. but i think that uk license fee payers would not like their money being used to show their programmes across europe...and why would broadsacters pay for rights to show a programme that is not in their advertisers main market. and if sky have just spent 2billion on premiership rights for the uk only, how much would they need to spend for pan european rights...would subscriber takeup be worth it, or would they have to dramatically increase their subscription prices?

and there are countries (like switzerland and holand) that do pay huge amount of money to the bbc to show bbc channels on their cable networks....so it is possible to do if the spanish broadasters thought it would be financially viabale to spend that huge amount of money for a few expats...someone mentioned on another forum that rights for eastenders alone would be about 5 - 10 million a year!

although this may all change with the ongoing court case between the uk pub landlord who uses viewing card from greece to show uk football at 3pm on saturday that is not on sky, and is being prosectued by sky and the fa, but is challenging the eu freedom of movement of services within the eu...



Stravinsky said:


> Hey Sat, you make your living a lot of the time providing services for a broadcaster (SKY) that isn't licenced to broadcast in Spain


yes you could say that, but actually you could also say that i provide the equipment to receive the signals - i do not broadcast the channels (like pc world provides you with pcs to access the interent)...and many of the uk channels are available for free with no subscription (ie not part of sky, like the bbc itv etc) due to satellite footprint overspill, which copyright holders accept does try to limit the availability of the free signals, as the viewers require a huge dish for. and of course satellite signals cannot really be switched off without affecting all the "legitimate" veiwers in the intended territory. and the signals footprints are pretty much as low as they can go (for the astra 2d satellite that carries bbc and itvs) without affecting reception in scotland, who already use bigger sky minidishes than the rest of the uk.


----------



## Xose

I agree with you completely SAT, and understand the laws intention. But then I also understand the intention of the "Canon Digital" and we can see where that's going.

It could be argued that the sole purpose of the sling shot product is obvious.
It could also be argued that a large dish pointing at 28 East also has only one purpose.
It can also be argued that a server/network provider doesn't provide content, just the bandwidth and server services (see P2P services like Graboid for reference). I know these are all a bit thin and the lawyers will drive a bus through them. But then the guy behind this venture has many millions invested and a couple of billions for lawyers to take this out for quite a few years and bring down many businesses with him - including Sky outside the UK if his lawyers are really good. That's most a huge chunck of Europe being hit by the footprint. Be a neat trick to let Jersey have Sky (BBC CI) without it I guess. I think Astra should be asked to get UK channels to Gibraltar

As I say, I agree with your statement on the legal stance, but think given the right mix of players (see Microsoft open source for legal battle length reference, and that's with the EU, so fairly big muscle there) it can be around for quite some time.

I can see the conflicts also. Very damaging to many other businesses. Let's hope then that the marketting of these products, and telefonica bandwidth stability , combine to allow the other forms of TV entertainment suppliers to continue for a long time yet.

All the best,
Xose


----------



## sat

i was reading more about filmon and their operations on a av forum i frequent, where one of their developers posts. many people are impressed by the quality and bufferfree service..

Filmon TV - MyP2P Forum

it is over 25 pages long so i have sumamrised a few points here.

apparently, on an earlier version sky sports was available, but within a few hours or so of this version being made available, skys and the fa lawyers requested removal, which was hastily done. probably why very few "scambled and subscription" channels are available, and it is mainly the free tv channels only - apart from the odd few which filmon apparently do have certain streaming rights to.

apparently they do claim that it is totally legal, under EU legslation, to stream live tv around europe, and that they have all the correct permissions. but if this is correct is does beg the question as to why can the actual channel owners and broadcasters not do so - surly it would be in the broadcasters own interests to offer their own content around europe and not have third party companies "ripping them off"? (have we heard all this before - telmicro rebroadcasters etc??!?!). this was questioned on the forum but only got the reply from filmons poster of "eu legislation".

there was also no reply to the question about possible subscription charges for the service...the owner is the 47th richest person in the uk and has already spent over 20million on the project - surly he cannot keep it free for ever...interestingly on post said there was also a screen from a file that is installed onto your pc that says "channel unavilable - subscription expired".

he was also taking suggestions for additional channels, apparently they were in negitiations for the setanta channels to be included, with setanta basically doing anything for a bit of money with their financial difficulties they are in at the moment. other channels / providers he mentioned was ESPN and Paramount...could be tricky as zattoo have upset some of their providers due to zattoo advertising in programmes. and one poster suggested a lesbian porn channel - for his friend of course!!

some posters also had some adware / malware warnings after installations of the filmon software, but they were unable to confirm if it did actually come from filmon...maybe best to do a quick scan to be safe and secure.


----------



## sat

*Setanta Sports "free"for FA Cup day*

For one day only, some of the Setanta Sports channels will be free, allowing many people with a 1m size dish to be able to view the FA Cup on Setanta channels, and not have to have a big dish for the other broadcaster ITV.

Setanta Sports News Sky Channel 418
Setanta Sports 1 - Sky Channels 423

As far as I am aware they are free to view, and will require a sky viewing card (freesatfromsky or subscription card) to watch. they are not free to air (ie no sky card required)


----------



## Tallulah

Stravinsky said:


> I actually think it would be worth paying a reasonable figure for. The main thing is, theres no interruptions. With a lot of these sites the pictures hang whilst it "reloads", whereas with this one its perfect, and you can get it full screen without the picture going pixelly
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it


Hey Stravinsky - one thing we've noticed - we're running this on the portable in the kitchen using a wifi link - does your's stop working when you put the microwave on?!?! :lol: Very annoying when I'm heating up my bedtime hot chocolate and Sir Alan is just about to fire an Apprentice wanabee.:lol:

Tally.xx


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Hey Stravinsky - one thing we've noticed - we're running this on the portable in the kitchen using a wifi link - does your's stop working when you put the microwave on?!?! :lol: Very annoying when I'm heating up my bedtime hot chocolate and Sir Alan is just about to fire an Apprentice wanabee.:lol:
> 
> Tally.xx


oooh, this is something to do with the infrared rays, altho maybe your microwave is leaking and blocking the signal?????... Apparently if you use too many low energy light bulbs that can affect it too!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## sat

there are many things that use close or similar "frequencies"...such as WIFI, wireless AV senders, Bluetooths, wireless security camearas, "walkie phones" that all cause / generate interferance - and microwave ovens are the main culprits...!

infact DECT phones can cause problems with some satellite TV channels if they are placed too clse to receivers and / or cables!


----------



## Tallulah

Thanks for that Sat - explains a great deal. 

I had a sleepless night thinking that I might have a leaking microwave as Jojo suggested!! And turned all the lamps off too with the low energy bulbs, switching to candlelight!!! I can now take mine and the kids tin foil hats and gas masks off. The things you do to watch Big Brother.

Tally.x


----------



## jojo

Tallulah said:


> Thanks for that Sat - explains a great deal.
> 
> I had a sleepless night thinking that I might have a leaking microwave as Jojo suggested!! And turned all the lamps off too with the low energy bulbs, switching to candlelight!!! I can now take mine and the kids tin foil hats and gas masks off. The things you do to watch Big Brother.
> 
> Tally.x



Sorry about that Tally, I stupidly read your post to my OH who is an expert in all that stuff (he installs wireless hifis, wifis and multi media systems in the UK yawn) and he always jumps to what he would say are the "logical" conclusions!

Maybe worth checking, but I doubt its a significant issue if at all!! I ignore him most of the time!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah

jojo said:


> Sorry about that Tally, I stupidly read your post to my OH who is an expert in all that stuff (he installs wireless hifis, wifis and multi media systems in the UK yawn) and he always jumps to what he would say are the "logical" conclusions!
> 
> Maybe worth checking, but I doubt its a significant issue if at all!! I ignore him most of the time!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Hon, I'm technically challenged - I could be told anything re computers/comms and I'd buy it.  We'll console ourselves with the fact that our skills lie elsewhere!!

God, my link is slow today. Maybe if I wave a coat hanger in the air??!!

Tally.xxx


----------

